
Lisp Space – A Space for Parentheses - weavie
http://lisp.space/
======
lispersteve
So I wasn't really expecting this site to get to the front page of HN. It's
pretty cool that it did though, I hope some people find it useful. Please
contribute and get some good discussion going!

I don't think things are working 100% at the minute which is probably due to
the load - it is running on a $3 pm OVH VPS. I'm quite amazed it is still
running at all.

It is a Telescope app at the minute which uses Meteor, so there is no chance
of it running without Javascript. It was just a quick evening idea that took
about 5 minutes to set up. Telescope is pretty amazing how simple it is to set
up.

I hear you about being able to run without JS - especially within Emacs.
Awesome idea! If the interest continues I will look into rewriting the site
(in a Lisp obviously) to serve static content. Could be a fun little project.

Thanks for the interest!

~~~
sgdesign
Thanks for using Telescope :) Let me know if I can do anything to help!

------
S4M
[http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp](http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp)

------
etiam
Would be nice to have it working at least to some degree without javascript.
Good luck!

~~~
outworlder
What's the use-case for that? Are there people reading that using a Lisp
Machine or something?

I'd say it should offer some form of API. Then you can use anything to read.
Such as Emacs.

~~~
emidln
If it just used plain markup, I could read it in emacs without building a
custom client for the API.

~~~
outworlder
On closer inspection, you're correct.

I thought it would first render the page, then the javascript would take over.
It does not seem to be the case, on first load there's only javascript.

------
copsarebastards
> Why is Scheme not a Lisp?

Oh god, please no.

~~~
expando
Why not? It seems interesting to me. I've always called scheme/racket a lisp,
and I never knew that anyone felt differently. Does this mean that clojure is
also not a lisp?

~~~
copsarebastards
That discussion is about as pedantic as a discussion can be.

The main point against seems to be "they didn't name it Lisp". From there it
goes into weird accusations like that people call Scheme a Lisp to defame
Common Lisp (WTF?). They also say stuff like "Lisp and Scheme parted ways"
which is just ignorant of the fact that "Lisp" in that context means "Common
Lisp" and most people saying "Scheme is a Lisp" are basically talking about
languages inspired by McCarthy's Lisp. But instead of making this reasonable
counterargument, people start arguing that Scheme has a lot of similarities to
Lisp (meaning Common Lisp).

And that link is one of the more intelligent debates on the subject. It's a
long-running debate and most places I've seen it discussed are even more
confused.

I just can't be arsed to give a fuck. Usually when I'm talking about Common
Lisp I say "Common Lisp" because I value actual clear communication over
saving six characters. And when I say "Lisp" I usually mean "languages
inspired by McCarthy's Lisp" (which includes Scheme), but it's pretty rare I
have anything useful to say about such a broad group of languages.

~~~
divs1210
That's a whole lot of history, neatly packed.

------
jeletonskelly
I grew a professor style beard just visiting that site.

------
ponyous
I saw many pages like `Hacker News for x`. Did any of those took off? (Just
wondering, no hate)

~~~
yummyfajitas
Datatau seems to be alive, and I check it regularly. Not much discussion
though. [http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/)

~~~
not-much-io
Regarding DataTau I built a small front page analyzer and have some graphs up.
It runs every 3 hours and looks at some aspects of both HackerNews and DataTau
and compares the two. It's still very much a work in progress. At one point I
will let it run for an extended period of time.

Graphs: [https://github.com/not-much-io/hn-dt-frontpage-
comparison/tr...](https://github.com/not-much-io/hn-dt-frontpage-
comparison/tree/master/data/plots)

------
davexunit
Since this site requires JavaScript in order to work at all, is the source
code available under a free license? I'm interested in participating, but not
if I have to use proprietary software to do it.

~~~
weavie
[https://github.com/TelescopeJS/Telescope](https://github.com/TelescopeJS/Telescope)

~~~
davexunit
So, it is just a telescope instance without any modifications? Okay, sounds
good. Would be nice if they provided a link to download the exact source code
that they are using.

~~~
lispersteve
It is pure unmodified Telescope. Will add an about page to site shortly.

~~~
davexunit
Thank you!

------
dman
How is this different than planet.lisp.org?

~~~
rakoo
planets only contain the post; the highest value of sites like HN and reddit
is the comments, because that's where discussion can happen and counterpoints
can be brought forward.

------
microcolonel
Too bad it's on Meteor, it's going to be a pain to keep this running.

Good luck!

~~~
lispersteve
I would be interested to hear what you think the pain points may be. In truth
I just started this up on a whim and didn't look into things too closely.

~~~
microcolonel
Biggest issue is basically that meteor has an ecosystem of dependencies that
need their source code modified to work with Meteor, Meteor also relies
entirely on global variables and a number of other uglies.

I have been involved professionally with developing two medium-large
applications on Meteor, and it's terrifying.(first time was when it was in
alpha, so I forgave it, second time out of alpha, and it's almost worse).

I think that HN is run from this
[https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki)
or something similar. (there's a run-news script in there which IIRC
instantiates something a whole lot like HN).

------
supervillain
Am I the only one who notice the '.space' domain?

